# 4 us men burnt to death and hung on a bridge



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

a moment of scilence for them please. This is disgusting and they cut off their heads and limbs and threw their limbs everywhere. then they dragged their bodies through town...disgusting animals....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Ungrateful bastards.
Those were men were there to the organize security for food deliveries. What they got was murdered and their corpses desecrated.

This whole Iraq mess isn't worth it. Lets just arm the Kurds and let them all fight it out.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

and i take it US soldiers arent disgusting animals either when they go around killing, give me a break. i bet u wouldnt have the same opinion if you were Iraqi instead


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

no i disagree if we pull out then their reaction will be "o well they've backed out so the holy war has worked, we've won then they will get in our faces and celebrate and act like jerks" i would hate too see that. it would anger me so badly because u know we've won but thats exactly wut they'll do i bet as soon as we start to "retreat" as they will see it


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

Us army men do not cut off their limbs and burn them to a crisp and laugh. they are given orders to do certain missions and if they must shoot a man then so be it. That is the nature of humans. But doing wut they did by cutting limps off and burning innocent ppl is uncalled for.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> and i take it US soldiers arent disgusting animals either when they go around killing, give me a break. i bet u wouldnt have the same opinion if you were Iraqi instead


 they may have killed but never did anything to this degree.

Plus they were carrying out orders to end times like these...do you think saddam was nice to the people of iraq? He once had a whole soccer team shot because they lost!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yup thank u craiqstables


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, the 4 people that were murdered and there corpses desecrated were U.S. contractors helping to rebuild the country. My heart gets weak thinking of the mess that is happening over there.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

so u beleive that US soldiers never kill innocent civilians just for the fun of it? in that case i feel sorry for how blind you are


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i said MOST not all. and for those that do are also animals


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Im proud to be a Canadian during all of this. It is a horrific event.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> Us army men do not cut off their limbs and burn them to a crisp and laugh.


 You must be dreaming boy..lol

When US were bombing iraq in middle of ramadan (their holy fasting month), they (gay soliders) wrote things like "From god with love", "Die mother fu_kers", etc., etc. stuff soo disgusting I can't even write it in the forum. Now how desrespectful is that? also what about that tape were a coper shots 3 iraqies with 33mm rounds till they looked like swiss chesse..please stfu you and your stupid army - also again keep watching garbage like CNN which only shows how bad arabs and muslims are, and never shows what US really does..can't blame them they are operated by jews, just like all america is.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ur canadian eh? lol i luv how some canadians do that... any back to the topic....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> so u beleive that US soldiers never kill innocent civilians just for the fun of it? in that case i feel sorry for how blind you are


 Are you Muslim or just crazy? What Mosque did you hear that in?

American soldiers are professionals accomplishing the tasks given to them. They would NEVER do something as useless and absurd as shooting a civilian for "fun". My cousin was stationed in Bahgdad and has recently returned to his base safely in Germany.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wow ur an asshole stfu our army could destroy urs so stfu


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > Us army men do not cut off their limbs and burn them to a crisp and laugh.
> ...



















Your entitled to believe in whatever garbage you like!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

yes CNN isnt the best news out there. an old roommate of mine showed me some british news stations and other news stations. problem is the US army is being hated and killed in Iraq, every time they go out they have to believe everyone around them might be against them or try to kill them. so US soldiers are on alert, but if youre saying they just go around and kill people for fun, well then you've watched way too many fake news reports that were probably paid for by osama or hussein.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i think england and america should pull out and let them get on with it i feel very sorry for the people who are just every day people but its a different world out there life is cheap and we cant force are western ways upon them

RIP all the british and US soliders and the honest people of iraq


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

slipx888 said:


> wow ur an asshole stfu our army could destroy urs so stfu


It amazes me that you would make a comment like this. Yet again, Im so proud to be Canadian. I refuse to have anything to do with this topic anymore.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

There is a difference. There is no way an American soldier would do anything that extreme. They would be in HUGE trouble if they did. I doubt many of you are up on the laws they have now in the Army. They actually do hold them up too. These people celebrated it like it was the greatest thing in the world. Crowds gathered to watch and celebrate like a f*cking parade. The people who did this over there are considered heros too. That would not happen here.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm just surprised the press released the details of how the soldiers were killed. Imagine what the families must be going through right now.

It's the damn press that makes this war what it is. Does anyone really need to know that "the soldiers arms and legs were ripped off"? The answer is NO. It's just unneccesary.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

englishman said:


> i think england and america should pull out and let them get on with it i feel very sorry for the people who are just every day people but its a different world out there life is cheap and we cant force are western ways upon them
> 
> RIP all the british and US soliders and the honest people of iraq


 No, because then, "big bad America" would be seen as a monster who went int here, destroyed their country, and left it for ruins because we don't care.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> No, because then, "big bad America" would be seen as a monster who went int here, destroyed their country, and left it for ruins because we don't care.


the country was a ruin in the first place and the US cought saddam who killed loads of people which is a good thing the british were only there coz america was and our goverment supports america not the people of the uk so really it was america who started it all which is a bad and good thing and they will never sort iraq out not in a million years


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I wasn't







towards you, just the fact that people think that way. Aslo, what you said may be the truth, but as this threads proves, it isn't what people will beleive.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

englishman said:


> > No, because then, "big bad America" would be seen as a monster who went int here, destroyed their country, and left it for ruins because we don't care.
> 
> 
> the country was a ruin in the first place and the US cought saddam who killed loads of people which is a good thing the british were only there coz america was and our goverment supports america not the people of the uk so really it was america who started it all which is a bad and good thing and they will never sort iraq out not in a million years


 not true, the UK were for this as much as the US were. We didnt just side with america!

Getting Saddam out of there is the best thing that country as had in years, you saw the jubilation when they heard he had been caught. Its going to take a long time to settle down, but when it does people will realise it was the right thing to do!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

It makes me laugh that a ton of people wanted to go into Iraq and Afganistan, as soon as a few slodiers die, people start yelling ..."Pull out, Pull out!"

Is there a war where people don't die?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

if you think that, thats fine but if the US were gonna bomb any other country tommorow id bet england would be there with them







also about 10% of the uk wanted to go to war we had tons of people protesting against it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

englishman said:


> if you think that, thats fine but if the US were gonna bomb any other country tommorow id bet england would be there with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so did america! In every single poll I saw the majority thought we should go to war, and the opinion hasnt changed since!


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

if iraqi soldiers were setting up camp in my back yard i would probably want to kill them too. wouldnt want someone pushing foriegn culture down my throat, would you?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rdang said:


> if iraqi soldiers were setting up camp in my back yard i would probably want to kill them too. wouldnt want someone pushing foriegn culture down my throat, would you?


 how about if bush was a tyrant and you were scared to do anything incase you were killed by him? Or he had already killed some of your family or friends? Or he used all the money from oil to spend on himself and his friends while you lived in poverty?

Would you be so willing to kill the men who had come to stop all this then?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i just hope this unfortunate incident does not cloud the real goals of the mission.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

The problem with the war in iraq is this. The enemy DOES NOT understand us, and we DO NOT understand the enemy. I used to live in an arab country for 12 years and have some understanding of their views. until the two learn to understand each other (which probably wont EVER happen) then this war is pointless.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

um, bush is actually a tirant that is taking their oil and my oil and giving it to huge corporations ( remeber enron ) im sure that has stopped going on, not. plus he's sending 18 yr old kids over there to take it for him. mean while they are getting their heads chopped off and burned so........................ what was the question again?


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am a US soldier and I was over there...I think it is disgusting what they did to those 4 contractors. When we drove or walked through Baghdad. About 90 percent of the civilians were glad to see amaericans. It was strange because half the time you didnt know if they wanted to hug you or kill you. A few of the guys I was with were approcahed by men and then stabbed dozens of times. Yes we kill people and yes we write things on the bombs and such...but it is kinda a way to get out a little frustration or anger. I mean I was over there for over 8 months...but never once did me or the guys I was with kill innocent people and mutilate their bodies. And I know you will all have you ideas of "innocent" people but when you are getting shot at...it is easy to decide if the shooters are innocent or not! I know that this is always a heated debate and I am not slamming anyone by any means just giving my 2 cents I guess.

It is just hard when you hear people say the americans are wrong by doign what they are doing. It is even harder to justify that when you walk through Iraq and 90 percent of the people are holding american flags and wanting to touch us and hug us. They were repressed by Saddam for so long and hopefully when this is all over and all the lives have been lost they will be a country that is better of and a people that is better off.

Okay I am done now!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

willis18 said:


> I am a US soldier and I was over there...I think it is disgusting what they did to those 4 contractors. When we drove or walked through Baghdad. About 90 percent of the civilians were glad to see amaericans. It was strange because half the time you didnt know if they wanted to hug you or kill you. A few of the guys I was with were approcahed by men and then stabbed dozens of times. Yes we kill people and yes we write things on the bombs and such...but it is kinda a way to get out a little frustration or anger. I mean I was over there for over 8 months...but never once did me or the guys I was with kill innocent people and mutilate their bodies. And I know you will all have you ideas of "innocent" people but when you are getting shot at...it is easy to decide if the shooters are innocent or not! I know that this is always a heated debate and I am not slamming anyone by any means just giving my 2 cents I guess.
> 
> It is just hard when you hear people say the americans are wrong by doign what they are doing. It is even harder to justify that when you walk through Iraq and 90 percent of the people are holding american flags and wanting to touch us and hug us. They were repressed by Saddam for so long and hopefully when this is all over and all the lives have been lost they will be a country that is better of and a people that is better off.
> 
> Okay I am done now!


 I think that just about said it all


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rdang said:


> um, bush is actually a tirant that is taking their oil and my oil and giving it to huge corporations ( remeber enron ) im sure that has stopped going on, not. plus he's sending 18 yr old kids over there to take it for him. mean while they are getting their heads chopped off and burned so........................ what was the question again?


 OK, so how many times have you seen bush shoot someone in the head during executions at the local football pitch? How much money has bush illegally taken from the american people to buy luxury goods for himself?

Plus those 18 year olds you are on about joined upto the army knowing full well what could happen to them. They werent forced to join!

.......sorry, what was YOUR question again?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Willis18, thanks for posting that.

I'm glad you made it back. It wasn't until my cousin was deployed in Baghdad that I trult felt the signifigance of each life lost out there.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

thats why bush is worse, you cannot see him do anything. he does not broadcast his executions like sadam did. and you cannot see where the money is going. its all done privately behind closed doors. thats the culture difference.

i was in the military

and i know most of the mother fuckers in there did not join to serve their country.
those kind of people are the select few.
and serving your country honorably does not mean piliging small vilages for there natural resources.
true


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rdang said:


> and serving your country honorably does not mean piliging small vilages for there natural resources.
> true


 was this not what saddam did to his own people?


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i love a good heated debate!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

kouma said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > Us army men do not cut off their limbs and burn them to a crisp and laugh.
> ...


 Man you are An Idiot. The only reason Canada Wasn't there with the US was because of our Cowardly, Cunniving, piece of sh*t of a PM. If Martin had been in Power we too would have been there like we should have. The way they treated those 4 people was distugusting but not suprising. So to All you US'ers don't listen to what a little boy in Hamilton (AKA The Garbage dump of Ontario) says.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was also in the military, and although I did not join in the hope of being deployed, it was always a possibility and something I accepted. I think people get clouded by seeing the small amount of resistance some of the Iraq people display...and not seeing the apreciation many of the people of Iraq feel.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

All I gotta say is Bush is a fake. He talks about war as if he'd been in one himself... and yet... He ran from the military, and never joined anything.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

It's a terrible thing what happened. We are already over there so the job must be finished. I just hope we don't leave the country in shambles.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont see how one can possibly look at those pictures and say bush has done the wrong thing... these people are f*cking monsters, you see the little child partying by the burnt body? screw these guys, im disapointed we arent killing them fast enough


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> Yes we kill people and yes we write things on the bombs and such...but it is kinda a way to get out a little frustration or anger.


I call this military humor. If you were in our shoes and getting shot at by either friendly fire or enemy fire, you'd want to shed humor on the situation to bring the morale up.



> plus he's sending 18 yr old kids over there to take it for him.


Who the hell are you calling kids? The day I joined the Marines and became a Marine, i was a f**king man!

I must agree with willis18, he's spoken like a true US Army soldier. Even though Marines and Army boys have different ways of doing things, we dont go around "pillaging villages" and "shooting innocent civilians". All US Armed personnel abide by something we call the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice), we are also given the rules of engagement.


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

> he's spoken like a true US Army soldier


 Who you callin an ARMY soldier...I am in the Air Force...









Just a little humor there







But we all work together to accomplish a job


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

kouma said:


> When US were bombing iraq in middle of ramadan (their holy fasting month), they (gay soliders) wrote things like "From god with love", "Die mother fu_kers", etc., etc. stuff soo disgusting I can't even write it in the forum. Now how desrespectful is that? also what about that tape were a coper shots 3 iraqies with 33mm rounds till they looked like swiss chesse..please stfu you and your stupid army - also again keep watching garbage like CNN which only shows how bad arabs and muslims are, and never shows what US really does..can't blame them they are operated by jews, just like all america is.


 Someone has been reading the "Saddam Times" I see.

First off, Yes. The soliders were writing things like that on bombs that were being dropped on Iraq. However, they got in a lot of trouble for this and as soon as Washington got wind of it, it stopped. And if it continued, it was pulled from ALL the T.V. networks. And don't piss and moan about when the bombings happened. The US chose military targets. You make it sound like we were aiming for Mosque's and holy centers.

Also, what do you think the guys next to the trucks were doing? Selling girl scout cookies?? It's not like the apache crew needed target practice. If you read into the files about what that tape was about, you discover that the trucks were carring ammo for the resistance. Not only that, but the second person to get blown away was uncovering a Rocket Propelled Gernade Launcher.

War is Brutal and most effective when it's not fair. So they used the apache to thier advantage instead of risking our grounds troops to go in and do the same things. Right now you may be thinking, using that gun was over kill. But what else does and apache carry?? Would you rather have them shoot a hell fire at them.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

rdang said:


> thats why bush is worse, you cannot see him do anything. he does not broadcast his executions like sadam did. and you cannot see where the money is going. its all done privately behind closed doors. thats the culture difference.
> 
> i was in the military
> 
> ...


 Bush has never executed a person in his life. Don't even try and bring up the fact that he has the most executions during his term in Texas. He did not execute them, 12 people of sound mind and judgement did.

And Im sick of people yelling that we are stealing oil. HELLO!!!! Gas prices are going up! If we were getting free oil, I think the prices would go down don't you?

GET A CLUE!!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

thats a good point, highest gas prices yet right now


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

willis18 said:


> > he's spoken like a true US Army soldier
> 
> 
> Who you callin an ARMY soldier...I am in the Air Force...
> ...


 Damn flyboys! Always think you're big and bad because you get to touch a couple buttons and make bombs go boom!
















Oh, by the way....how come your chow halls are a lot better than ours?


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

> Oh, by the way....how come your chow halls are a lot better than ours?


I always wondered about that too...I guess I am just happy with what they serve me. Granted MRE's are decent but after eating them for so damn long any hot meal was welcome


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im sick of this crap.. i agree with bullsnake.. hook the kurds up and stand back.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > so u beleive that US soldiers never kill innocent civilians just for the fun of it? in that case i feel sorry for how blind you are
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA funny stuff


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i guess you havent heard about VIETNAM then my friend


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i would also like to add that im greatfull for our military men and women... they f*cking rock.. good people.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

It is wrong to assume on any level of dignity that U.S. soldiers mutilate bodies for public or self fulfillment or contentment. Yes as many of you know I think the war in Iraq is unjust. The brutality of this ordeal was unnessential. This will just pour more gasoline onto the fire that is burning between the rebels and American soldiers. Willis, USMC spikey you guys have my utmost respect and prayers. I am sure the horrors that you saw Willis will never be comprehensible to me, a ordinary citizen , too scared to take up arms and fight. And for these "Anti Bush" people, if you ever read any of my posts in political threads ( see John Kerry Sucks by Paranhaz 69), I am Anti Bush with reason. People joining in the Anti Bush band wagon saying hes giving oil to big corporations. 1. Enron is out of business. 2. Enron made its money by building pipelines throughout the mediterrean ( I believe, please don't hold me to this ), 3. Oil will be evenly distributed throughout Exxon Mobil Shell etc. Its the supply and demand that raises prices, not our presence in Iraq. 4. Kouma, I'm offended by your stereotypical superficial view on America. Yes CNN isn't the most truthful tv station out there. You know what that is called ? Propaganda. In ww2, Hitler used it to boost morale. Isn't that a plausible reason to use it now on CNN to try and boost morale behind our soldiers and the war in Iraq? As for America being run by Jews, I am guessing your palestinian or from that descent. America is not run by jews. We are run by a democratic government with equal opportunities in all positions of all races. As a matter of fact, I can't think of one "jew" in Bush's cabinet. Great try, horrible assumption.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes saddam was a tyrant but i think nato should have taken him out not america.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

o and all you soldiers out there you guys rock


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i feel very upset at heart for those men and for their family....god knows how their families feel right now

i also feel deeply towards the iraqi ppl, with war innocent ppl will end up injured or dead theres no way around it...but pls stop DENYING the fact that US brutality has never occured b4....that is xtremely naive... i def feel the US did a good thing by getting rid of SADDAM cuz he is an unworthy human being.

as for OIL....people r dying and all u guys can think of is the price of sumthin to make ur car, polluting machine, run cheaper...god thats not right


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

dis is like the attack of pearl harbor
its like iraq is the us and us is the jap 
all of a sudden being attacked will anger ppl


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

i always found it funny where do all the iraqis perfectly positioned in camera view get all these american flags , they have 7 11's there ? or does cnn hand them out ?? propaganda ?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I am an american............. Im very sad to see how uneducated we are. Sorry to all of you with strong opinions. In most countrys they teach their children media awareness to help sort out all of the biased opinions there are out there. The truth is that we all need to step down from our strong beleifs and further our knowledge about what this struggle for world power really means. There is no evil in this war, just hate. There is no wrong, only destruction. I would encourage everybody to read one book out there. Its called Ugly Americans. Before anyone furthers there opinion, read. It may help share others opinions. The truth is that we have not solved any problems......... only made justifications and reasons for others to hate eachother more. Im sorry for anyone who has lost any family or friends because of this but I can deeply sympathize with both sides of the world. Please people educate yourselves.

And if anyone calls me a tree hugger than








I am well educated in world events over the last 50 yeas, so I would rather not be challenged on my opinions. Defending them would be pointless.


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

> i always found it funny where do all the iraqis perfectly positioned in camera view get all these american flags , they have 7 11's there ? or does cnn hand them out ?? propaganda ?


I was never folloed by a camera and never had on enear me and still the Iraqi people had the flas...hell we would rip them off our uniforms for them becuase they would point and them and want them.

I know a lot of you have opinions on this matter and you are all entitled to them...but some of you need to think before you speak(or in this case type) Yes there is always propoganda but most have no idea what it feels like to go into and enemy country...alone...and then to your surprise they(most of them) are welcoming you. It is especially great to see the kids faces and realize they dont have to grow up with sadaam in power anymore and hopefully with time a greater government will be established.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

channafreak said:


> I am an american............. Im very sad to see how uneducated we are. Sorry to all of you with strong opinions. In most countrys in europe they teach their children media awareness to help sort out all of the biased opinions there are out there. The truth is that we all need to step down from our strong beleifs and further our knowledge about what this struggle for world power really means. There is no evil in this war, just hate. There is no wrong, only destruction. I would encourage everybody to read one book out there. Its called Ugly Americans. Before anyone furthers there opinion, read. It may help share others opinions. The truth is that we have not solved any problems......... only made justifications and reasons for others to hate eachother more. Im sorry for anyone who has lost any family or friends because of this but I can deeply sympathize with both sides of the world. Please people educate yourselves.
> 
> And if anyone calls me a tree hugger than
> 
> ...


 Well said!!!









Too bad its preaching for a deaf audience - I have said similar things before on many occasions: it's easier to throw an elephant to death with cottonballs than to overcome stereotypes and one-sided opinions, ignorant and unreceptive for other ideas (hell, might as well call it ignorance...)
It's easy to yell "USA, USA!!!" as soon as you have nothing intelligent to say, but it doesn't solve any problems, nor does it make you look educated...

True, what happened to those 4 contractors was horrible, and I'm very sorry for their families that have to live with the images for the rest of their lives.
But I'm also very sorry that the response will be as always (shoot first, ask questions later), making things worse rather than improving the situation...

As far as Iraqi kids growing up in a free and democratic nation: it will take decades before Iraq will even remotely operate like semi-democratic nations such as Turkey or Russia.
The Iraqi kids of today will grow up in a place that is not dictated by Saddam Hussein: instead they will live in a cancer sore that will plague the Middle East (as a matter of fact, the whole world) for dozens of years...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

USA, USA, USA!!!!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Yes saddam was a tyrant but i think nato should have taken him out not america.


 NATO is Spelled "U-N-I-T-E-D S-T-A-T-E-S."


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

it is bad but on the other hand a lot of countries do not like USA for what they have done around the world vietnam, hiroshima , how many limbless innocent women and children are there in iraq now ? still no weapons of mass destruction , korea is a bigger problem, osama , the usa plays world police . , there are a lot of evil leaders over the world maybe the us should take them all out and we all live happily ever after, palestinians are tortured every day by isrealis and blown to bits by american weapons and money , but nothing is said about it


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

"While the killings are indeed gruesome and God help the families of those killed, I would like to ask what on Earth do you expect? These are people who suffered under 13 years of sanctions, constant and consistent bombing throughout the 1990s and persistent random trigger-happy killing of civilians by U.S. troops in the last year. Depleted uranium is destroying children and the future of Iraq. Joblessness, power outages, lack of communications -- no phones in 80 percent of the country -- and lawlessness. You want candy and flowers?"

Michael Rivero

Thought this was a great point.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

FYI:

Rumor has it that the 4 contractors were retired Special Forces soliders providing security.

3 Navy Seals, 1 Army Ranger.

Truly a Sad Sad day...


----------

